# Kim Kardashian's Makeup Tutorials... Finally Up!!!!



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 7, 2008)

The long awaited makeup tutorial videos with Kim Kardashian (done with her makeup artist Stephen Moleski) are finally up on her website!!

Part I...Foundation 
Perfect your foundation and blush!

Part II...Smokey Eyes
Make your eyes smokin'

Part III soon to come!
(guessing lips for this maybe? I'd bet MAC's Stripdown, Angel and NARS' Turkish Delight will make an appearance!)

Hurray!!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 7, 2008)

Yay, thank you so much!! I am definitely grabbing a sample of that MUFE HD she uses.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

i love the vids


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 7, 2008)

wow thanks! I liked it when he used the CD, I would have never thought of that!


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_wow thanks! I liked it when he used the CD, I would have never thought of that!_

 

I completely agree, now when anyone I know gets those stupid AOL sample cd's in the mail i'm going to have them save them for me.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't understand what's so special about her makeup. She, like many other people, does a smokey eye and nude lip.


----------



## anguria (Aug 7, 2008)

She is fabulous for sure, but i didnt like her MA. I dont know why but he is ... mehhh


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryJane* 

 
_I don't understand what's so special about her makeup. She, like many other people, does a smokey eye and nude lip._

 
It seems targeted towards beginners and those who don't really do dramatic makeup because it seems too hard.


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryJane* 

 
_I don't understand what's so special about her makeup. She, like many other people, does a smokey eye and nude lip._

 
I think you've already hit the nail... it works on so many people, so therefore this may be the first dramatic look that most people can master with a little practice and have it look good.  I dunno, if I were a beginner, that would be something to get excited about.


----------



## Korms (Aug 7, 2008)

Her eye make-up looks horrific (in my opinion), it's really heavy and just makes her look a bit cheap.  It's too much.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 8, 2008)

They are definitely basic but its also nice to be reminded that we can keep things simple.  Whenever I do a smokey eye I start with a paint pot, add a base shadow, then a crease color, then a darker crease color, then a highlight, then another color and on and on and on.  I actually did her exact eye look the other day with just bare canvas on the lid and a dark shadow (carbon) in the crease and it looked nice and dramatic but simple and sophisticated at the same time.  These celebrities have looks that appear effortless and sometimes they are just that! I think so many of us on here have soooooo many eyeshadows that when we do a look we use as many as possible. It was nice to be reminded that you can achieve that same look with only a paint, a shadow and eyeliner.  Sometimes less is more!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Her eye make-up looks horrific (in my opinion), it's really heavy and just makes her look a bit cheap. It's too much._

 

well if you think thats too much then why are you on specktra?  There's even more dramatic looks than that if you look at the FOTD section


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well if you think thats too much then why are you on specktra?  There's even more dramatic looks than that if you look at the FOTD section




_

 
Who says you have to like dramatic looks or even go in the FOTD section to be on Specktra?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Who says you have to like dramatic looks or even go in the FOTD section to be on Specktra?_

 

I'm not saying that.. but Specktra is full of funky, dramatic looks aswell as some natural and even those that do natural looks post some dramatic/colourful looks too

theres nothing 'too much' about a simple smokey eye that's only got one shadow used on the lid


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2008)

..................


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish he would've done something more......like what we've normally seen her wearing. I wasn't really feeling the paint and Contrast, but kudos to them for sharing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2008)

Most stars don't let you see them get their m/up done & what they use.  This is great.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 9, 2008)

i remember reading his blog and he mentioned how he never uses black on the eye.. he tries to use things like navy, plum etc. to bring out the colour of the eye more.  He also mentioned when he does Kendras makeup from the Girls Next Door... he tends to use trax for a deep plummy colour


----------



## florabundance (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Her eye make-up looks horrific (in my opinion), it's really heavy and just makes her look a bit cheap.  It's too much._

 
That's quite a bold statement to make. I wear a dark smokey eye (lots of people do) and the last word i'd use to describe myself is 'cheap', thank u. Maybe you just don't like her?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_That's quite a bold statement to make. I wear a dark smokey eye (lots of people do) and the last word i'd use to describe myself if 'cheap', thank u. Maybe you just don't like her?_

 
i totally agree


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 9, 2008)

They weren't finished with the look though, right? He said he starts with the darkest and finishes the with the lightest


----------



## florabundance (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_They weren't finished with the look though, right? He said he starts with the darkest and finishes the with the lightest_

 
ye thats what i thought too!


----------



## Korms (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well if you think thats too much then why are you on specktra? There's even more dramatic looks than that if you look at the FOTD section





_

 

It's only my opinion, I love make-up as much as anyone else on here, it's like fashion, not everyone likes the same things.  I wasn't saying I think anyone who wears dramatic make-up looks horrific, I just thought it was too much for her face, she's quite petite and I felt it overpowered her.  I in no way meant to cause offence to any of the members here (florabundance etc. I said it makes _her_ look cheap, I don't remember saying dramatic make-up makes everyone look cheap), some people rock the dramatic look, others don't and I feel that Kim is one of them.   

I'm sure Specktra isn't _all_ about dramatic make-up?


----------



## Trista (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh I love the blush she uses! I gotta look into that pink vivid paint stick.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_well if you think thats too much then why are you on specktra?  There's even more dramatic looks than that if you look at the FOTD section




_

 
You don't need to question why a member visits Specktra.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Specktra is more than smokey-eyed makeup.  Everyone's experience on Specktra is different.


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Yay, thank you so much!! I am definitely grabbing a sample of that MUFE HD she uses._

 

Sephora has it in the store, it may not be out on the shelf yet. I had a cast member use it on me. It was pretty nice. A lot more coverage than face and body. I'd almost say full coverage versus medium. I'm NW 43-ish in MAC and I used HD 177. I'm #18 in MUFE Face and Body and 70-ish in Mat Velvet+.

Because the cast member put it on my face versus me, I didn't get to truly test it. She LOADED it on my face even though she just finished saying that I had nice skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So when she put the HD powder to finish it, I felt like I had on a mask. (I couldn't feel it, but I could see that it was way too much makeup.)  It has a great silky quality to it.  

So if you run by Sephora just ask them to demo it.  What I was told was they had to wait for the displays (since Lift foundation is being discontinued) and that they had to get the full shipment. My Sephora (in Pentagon City, VA) only had two of each shade.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

part 3 is up!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 11, 2008)

im so buying contrast now! i love her eye makeup in the video, its the perfect smokey eye for a night out and doesnt look too difficult to copy, something a lot of her fans (me being one of them) will appreciate. and she uses makeup brands that we all have access to. theres nothing worse than when stars use makeup brands we've never heard of or cant get our hands on.  
i wouldnt say that the makeup makes her look cheap at all, sexy would be a more appropriate word i think lol. 
but hey everyones entitled to their opinion. sometimes on specktra people rave about other peoples makeup and i dont like it, thats the way it goes.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

I like all three so far! I think it will be much better when they're all combined into one video.  I read on there somewhere that after she posts all of them, she's going to combine them into one video.  

I really like the look so far!  I love how he used Naked pigment...it's my favorite pigment.  I'm definitely going to try using Carbon only as a liner because it looked really good on her and blended naturally into her lashes.

I think it's kind of unfair to judge the look before all the parts are posted.  It's getting more blended and polished with each new video section! I definitely wouldn't want anyone to judge my skills or makeup in general by how I look half way through the process! Lol

I can't wait to see part 4!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 11, 2008)

dang it!  I'm at work and can't access the blog...can't wait to get home and see the finished product


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2008)

aww, i like her. she's cute. 

that being said i know absolutely nothing about her.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Aug 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the videos. I just wish they had the entire eye in one video. I really like her makeups. I can't wait to watch part 3! Do they do lips?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

part 3 is already up tobyiscute


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 11, 2008)

I really liked that Kim was willing to do this. For being so glam, she seems really down-to-earth. Most celebs like her wouldn't want any of their fans to see them w/o makeup.

I agree that this look was a bit simpler than I was anticipating but it was nice. I might try the look.


----------



## anguria (Aug 11, 2008)

As far as i know Naked is not eye safe. Am i wrong?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anguria* 

 
_As far as i know Naked is not eye safe. Am i wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The ones made prior to 2005 are not eye safe.  All the new batches since then have been reformulated to be eye safe.


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 12, 2008)

Like TDoll said, I wish it was all one video! Its like it just gets going and then its over! I can't wait to see the lip part.


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 12, 2008)

which angled brush is he using with carbon in the video? the 263, 266 or 208?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope there is only one more part.  I am tired of waiting to see the finished look.


----------



## alwaysbella (Aug 12, 2008)

In my opinion i believe she did good. Who else has done this, in reality celebrities dont even take the time to say what they used. Anyhoo, arent we always saying or asking what color she wears or how she makes her smokey looks? She is known (in the make-up world) for her smokey looks, so is just normal that she decided to make this her first look. I dont love her, but i dont hate her, i just see the whole picture as is.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_which angled brush is he using with carbon in the video? the 263, 266 or 208?_

 
He said, "I think its the 214"

LMAO! No such thing. The number was probably rubbed off that is why but I still thought it was funny.

Its actually the 266 he is using.


----------



## damsel (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm super glad kim did this video. not many celebs put themselves out there like that. the mufe foundation looked fab on her. i want it!

thanks to this video the price of the 180 [white buffer brush] has sky rocketed on ebay, lol. there is one for as much as $152 now. insane...

i admit i was intrigued about the idea of using a buffer brush to apply foundation, but not enough to pay that amount of money. they have another discontinued mac one at my cco that has the same bristles but a different handle, i may look into that.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i'm super glad kim did this video. not many celebs put themselves out there like that. the mufe foundation looked fab on her. i want it!

thanks to this video the price of the 180 [white buffer brush] has sky rocketed on ebay, lol. there is one for as much as $152 now. insane...

i admit i was intrigued about the idea of using a buffer brush to apply foundation, but not enough to pay that amount of money. they have another discontinued mac one at my cco that has the same bristles but a different handle, i may look into that._

 
I saw that on ebay!!! I don't understand why people would pay that much before checking MAC itself.  They're still available by calling the pro line and they're $42.  Thats where I got mine.  They ship really fast too.  I've found a lot of LE stuff on there that has been loooong gone on the mac site.


----------



## varga_gal (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't realize how useful the 217 brush is before watching this tutorial. And Kim looks stunning bare faced as well... lucky girl.


----------



## Distinque (Aug 12, 2008)

in video part II,  stephen and kim mentioned that shimmer looks wrong as a highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love shimmer in my highlighter...like ricepaper, your ladyship...does it look wrong or something?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Distinque* 

 
_in video part II,  stephen and kim mentioned that shimmer looks wrong as a highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love shimmer in my highlighter...like ricepaper, your ladyship...does it look wrong or something?_

 
Everyone has their own opinion on what looks good and not so good. That was just his. I use a shimmery highlight on myself too and think it looks good. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope 4 is lips but I have a feeling it may just be lashes


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 12, 2008)

What's the difference between the 180 and the 182 brush?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok...maaaaybe I'm missing something (or going crazy) but did the third video disappear from her site?  I watched it the other day and went back a few minutes ago to see if I could make sure which slant brush he used with the carbon e/s and um, well, I can't find it...lol.  I feel dumb because I totally watched it already.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_What's the difference between the 180 and the 182 brush?_

 
The 182 is a more traditional kabuki style brush.  It's best for powder and mineral powders.
the 180 is a flat, dense brush that is best for buffing  liquid foundations into the skin. It's a little more stiff.

180






182


----------



## damsel (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I saw that on ebay!!! I don't understand why people would pay that much before checking MAC itself.  They're still available by calling the pro line and they're $42.  Thats where I got mine.  They ship really fast too.  I've found a lot of LE stuff on there that has been loooong gone on the mac site._

 
thanks for posting this. i checked both websites and could not find it. now i know where to turn to.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Ok...maaaaybe I'm missing something (or going crazy) but did the third video disappear from her site?  I watched it the other day and went back a few minutes ago to see if I could make sure which slant brush he used with the carbon e/s and um, well, I can't find it...lol.  I feel dumb because I totally watched it already._

 
lol Its there. He uses the 266 from the way it looks. My 266 looks exactly like that.


----------



## varga_gal (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Ok...maaaaybe I'm missing something (or going crazy) but did the third video disappear from her site?  I watched it the other day and went back a few minutes ago to see if I could make sure which slant brush he used with the carbon e/s and um, well, I can't find it...lol.  I feel dumb because I totally watched it already._

 
I can't find video #3 either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been through all the videos in the "channel kim" section but I still can't see it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah... the 3rd video is no where to be found.
If I don't see the completed look I think I might go crazy and start eating my own skin. 
D:<

EDIT: Oh, I guess in order to see it, you have to actually go to her main page and scroll down a bit... THEN you'll find it. There's still a part 4 to be added soon!!! 

Nice blog she has there, btw. I'm starting to like her more and more... :/


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a link to the third video guys Final touches on the smokey eye


----------



## varga_gal (Aug 13, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 13, 2008)

I dont like her eye makeup, she looks like a drag queen....

she looks so much better without makeup or very light makeup.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 13, 2008)

So this is why the 180 brushes on ebay are over $75! Kim Kardashian's name was in the title for all of them! A bidding war went on till it ended for $170-something for the brush!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah... the 3rd video is no where to be found.
If I don't see the completed look I think I might go crazy and start eating my own skin. 
D:<

EDIT: Oh, I guess in order to see it, you have to actually go to her main page and scroll down a bit... THEN you'll find it. There's still a part 4 to be added soon!!! 

*Nice blog she has there, btw. I'm starting to like her more and more... :/*_

 
I'm starting to feel the same way.  I used to be a serious hater....but she is truly fabulous and I can't hate on that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_So this is why the 180 brushes on ebay are over $75! Kim Kardashian's name was in the title for all of them! A bidding war went on till it ended for $170-something for the brush!_

 
Dude...I have two that I use, three spares and one that I gave to hubby to use for shaving.  Wow, I'm rich.  lol


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Dude...I have two that I use, three spares and one that I gave to hubby to use for shaving.  Wow, I'm rich.  lol_

 
Haha.
I'm jealous! I need to call the mac store near my grandma and the pro store to see if they have it! I've been watching them on ebay for about two weeks and then all the bids got super high! I didn't know why her name was in the title! Before this, I was out bid by a couple of dollars and it went for $28! Insane!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_The 182 is a more traditional kabuki style brush.  It's best for powder and mineral powders.
the 180 is a flat, dense brush that is best for buffing  liquid foundations into the skin. It's a little more stiff.

180







_

 
Was the 180 LE? Or is it still available?


I really like these videos and I am surprised how natural and nice she is IMO.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2008)

Where is part 3?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol Its there. He uses the 266 from the way it looks. My 266 looks exactly like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm taking your word for it on the 266!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah... the 3rd video is no where to be found.
If I don't see the completed look I think I might go crazy and start eating my own skin. 
D:<

EDIT: Oh, I guess in order to see it, you have to actually go to her main page and scroll down a bit... THEN you'll find it. There's still a part 4 to be added soon!!! 

Nice blog she has there, btw. I'm starting to like her more and more... :/_

 
YAY! I KNEW I wasn't going crazy! I had totally watched it the other day so I knew it was there! lol....   Yeah, if you go to the "Channel Kim" section, it still shows part 2 as the most current video.  That's what was throwing me off!  But it is actually on the main page near the bottom! lol, thanks! I was questioning my sanity.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Was the 180 LE? Or is it still available?


I really like these videos and I am surprised how natural and nice she is IMO._

 
It's LE.  But it IS still available.  I'm sure some counters and stores still have them, however, it is still available through the pro line.  AND NOT for $75-$150....  $42 actually.  Good lord those prices on ebay are insane! Kim uses a product and people go craaazy!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 13, 2008)

These are awesome! I love her!

I want to try the Make Up Forever foundation and the Vivid Pink stick from MAC Pro. I had that brush and I gave it to my brother's girlfriend! Now I want it again!!! :[


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 13, 2008)

Susanne: the link to the video is postet a few messages up on this page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Final touches on the smokey eye


----------



## TDoll (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_These are awesome! I love her!

I want to try the Make Up Forever foundation and the Vivid Pink stick from MAC Pro. I had that brush and I gave it to my brother's girlfriend! Now I want it again!!! :[_

 

The paint stick is really good. It's super duper bright, but it's easy to sheer down like he did on her skin. It's really long lasting too! I never use it much, but this video has inspired me to break it out again! lol  
I want to try the foundation too.  About a month ago on some show on E...I think it was E news...they were doing some kind of makeovers and they used this foundation and it looked really good.  I might try it out next time I'm at Sephora.


----------



## NEna<3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg! I Love U For That Post I Love The Vids And  Her!!!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it me or did her makeup artist totally have no idea what he was talking about? He was just like... eh blah blah blah. And he always seemed to contradict her. Aside from that, still a nice video. Kim Kardashian is fantastic.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ sometimes its difficult to talk abt what ur doing whilst concentrating on getting the MU on perfectly... and on top of that he is being filmed.  I think there are a couple of good tips on there from him... 

She is soo good looking so any look will look great on her.  
I swear all u guys must be watching right now too, cos I'm getting to watch 30 seconds at a time whilst it buffers up...


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 13, 2008)

The tutorial was very nice, but Kim is so pretty she doesn't really need the heavy eye makeup but still very nice.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Dude...I have two that I use, three spares and one that I gave to hubby to use for shaving.  Wow, I'm rich.  lol_

 
You could auction them off on ebay and make enough to feed a small country!! lol ... Or pay your mortgage....if more and more people start watching the videos!
IMO, the brush itself is just too darn pretty to ever sell


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

her sister khloe has a blog now too
Khloe Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

she said something about doing a makeup post soon, but theres also an article she put up (picture from a mag) which she answered questions about makeup and beauty


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_You could auction them off on ebay and make enough to feed a small country!! lol ... Or pay your mortgage....if more and more people start watching the videos!
IMO, the brush itself is just too darn pretty to ever sell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Or she could sell one cheap to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'd do a contour tutorial with it. Haha!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree that the MUA was a bit "meh" and "blah" in front of the camera, but I guess it's not his job to super-charismatic and energetic. He's a makeup artist, not a performer.

I also need that 180 brush, too.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have to give props to her for doing a makeup tut and showing her no makeup face. I can't imagine e.g. Paris Hilton doing that. That's generous and kind of her to consider her fans since there are so many out there that love her makeup looks.

I am not a fan myself but she's made a good impression on me for doing this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she's very pretty without a lot of makeup.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I have to give props to her for doing a makeup tut and showing her no makeup face. I can't imagine e.g. Paris Hilton doing that. That's generous and kind of her to consider her fans since there are so many out there that love her makeup looks.

I am not a fan myself but she's made a good impression on me for doing this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she's very pretty without a lot of makeup._

 

im pretty sure she has something on her lashes, falsies, whatever. they do not look natural at all.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_im pretty sure she has something on her lashes, falsies, whatever. they do not look natural at all._

 
I don't agree with that. She may just have long lashes. I think they do look natural. I have long lashes and that's what mine look like without mascara.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 14, 2008)

FYI on the 180. I called MAC Pro and they are all out..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried calling the phone number for the discontinued products (888-378-3359) and while I had to wait 27 minutes, I did speak with someone who takes all your info down and then tries to locate the product so we'll see....


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_FYI on the 180. I called MAC Pro and they are all out..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried calling the phone number for the discontinued products (888-378-3359) and while I had to wait 27 minutes, I did speak with someone who takes all your info down and then tries to locate the product so we'll see...._

 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_FYI on the 180. I called MAC Pro and they are all out..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried calling the phone number for the discontinued products (888-378-3359) and while I had to wait 27 minutes, I did speak with someone who takes all your info down and then tries to locate the product so we'll see...._

 

Aw shoot! Well at least you tried...  Yeah, the lady was like, "we have a couple left" so I bet after this video was posted they sold out like crazy!

Hopefully the gone but not forgotten program will help ya!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_im pretty sure she has something on her lashes, falsies, whatever. they do not look natural at all._

 
They actually hadn't put them on yet.  Kim has naturally very long lashes.  My lashes are kinda similar to hers, and look just like that without mascara, so it's very possible to have naturally long lashes without using falsies!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's a tip, guys: 

The #180 is pretty much identical to the #183, as far as performance and the physical charecteristics of the fibre go. 

The fibres are exactly the same (softness, colour and hair type), and the circumference of the flower tip (fibres) is identical to the 180. 

The only difference is that the edges of the fibres on the 180 are _slightly _rounded, whereas the 183 fibres aren't.  This really doesn't matter though, as the fibres are so soft.  Seriously.  Same brush, different handle.  

Like the 180, the 183 is no longer available, but you can pick up the 183 on ebay for significantly less.  They currently range $10-$29.


----------



## Zeastlake (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone think the 180 will be rereleased anytime... or do they not usually do that with brushes?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's a tip, guys: 

The #180 is pretty much identical to the #183, as far as performance and the physical charecteristics of the fibre go. 

The fibres are exactly the same (softness, colour and hair type), and the circumference of the flower tip (fibres) is identical to the 180. 

The only difference is that the edges of the fibres on the 180 are slightly rounded, whereas the 183 fibres aren't.  This really doesn't matter though, as the fibres are so soft.  Seriously.  Same brush, different handle.  

Like the 180, the 183 is no longer available, but you can pick up the 183 on ebay for significantly less.  They currently range $10-$29.




_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the 183 that I just bought from my local CCO 2 weeks ago and I love it!! I wanted the 180 also for the handle but if they are nearly similar. I will just buy another 183 and use it for my blush


----------



## damsel (Aug 14, 2008)

i saw the 183 at the cco too. i was thinking it looked very similar to the 180. it cost approx. $28.

i went to sephora today and they had the mufe hd stuff in. i picked up the foundation. i can't wait to try it tomorrow. yay!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 15, 2008)

the next video is up!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

The 180 and 183 aside, the 109 is spectacular for foundation (especially liquid), contouring, highlighting and blush.  It is a really amazing multi-tasker brush that so often gets overlooked.  I have 3 that I use for various tasks.  Love 'em.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

Yay, I found the 180 brush at a store nearby.  I plan to pickup a sample of the HD foundation and see how it works for me.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 15, 2008)

The MUFE HD is Blazin! The best $40 I have ever spent!


----------



## pat (Aug 15, 2008)

So, part four is finally up. 

I applaud her for doing this because not a lot of celebrities even take the time to do what she has done (ie blogs, videos, q & a)

Personally, I thought her makeup was ok, but I can't wait for that "baby doll look" she mentioned.  I don't know, I just wasn't feeling her make up artist either.  

The first thing that turned me off was when he used that CD to put the foundation on top. YUCK did you see how dirty that thing looked? I don't know just the thought of using that CD made me cringe. hahahah...

Also, when he blew on the lashes, it seemed unsanitary. I was told never to do that especially when the lashes that you are blowing on, aren't going directly onto your personal lashes. You never know, maybe saliva might fly out your mouth when you do that.

and those are my two cents.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2008)

I love his makeup case.  I am going to be on the lookout for something like that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_....The first thing that turned me off was when he used that CD to put the foundation on top. YUCK did you see how dirty that thing looked? I don't know just the thought of using that CD made me cringe. hahahah...

Also, when he blew on the lashes, it seemed unsanitary....._

 
Totally agree.  That was very cringe-worthy.  Personal MAs tend to get a bit lax on sanatation sometimes.  As if knowing the person makes that kind of behaviour any less skeevy.  Yuck


----------



## pat (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Totally agree.  That was very cringe-worthy.  Personal MAs tend to get a bit lax on sanatation sometimes.  As if knowing the person makes that kind of behaviour any less skeevy.  Yuck_

 
OMG I thought I was the only one! hhahaha 

It's glad to know I wasn't the only one who noticed


----------



## TDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The 180 and 183 aside, the 109 is spectacular for foundation (especially liquid), contouring, highlighting and blush.  It is a really amazing multi-tasker brush that so often gets overlooked.  I have 3 that I use for various tasks.  Love 'em._

 

YESS! I'm a 109 lover as well.  Especially if you are going for the buffed-in look for foundation that she has, this one would be the one to try!


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2008)

The look is nice. But that MUA's kit looks realllly grubby. The CD, the eyeshadow palette, the brushes...ew.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 15, 2008)

It's great that she wants to share her makeup tips. 

I just find it funny that some of you applaud her for revealing her naked face...when she's revealed more and then some in her sex tape. She pretty much has nothing else left to hide really. 

Good for her to show that life can go on after a scandal like that...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_It's great that she wants to share her makeup tips. 

I just find it funny that some of you applaud her for revealing her naked face...when she's revealed more and then some in her sex tape. She pretty much has nothing else left to hide really. 

Good for her to show that life can go on after a scandal like that..._

 
I think it's because the sex tape thing is old news.  I, personally, don't care and don't even think about it.  For a minute there every time you looked up someone new had a sex tape.  The whole thing was a joke.  I think that since she is cultivating an image of this glamorous, sexy girl it's refreshing and surprising to see her without the benefit of hours of hair and makeup.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

does anyone know what brush Stephen uses to apply the powder under her eyes at the end of doing her eye makeup on the last vid?


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think it's because the sex tape thing is old news.  I, personally, don't care and don't even think about it.  For a minute there every time you looked up someone new had a sex tape.  The whole thing was a joke.  I think that since she is cultivating an image of this glamorous, sexy girl it's refreshing and surprising to see her without the benefit of hours of hair and makeup._

 
I never put her on a pedestal and therefore may not be as surprised as I should be when she reveals how human she is.  

If she never had the benefit of hours of hair, makeup, and her sex tape...we probably would have not noticed her.

Anyways, she is a gorgeous lady in her own right. No products will ever make me look or feel like her and I am ok with that. 

I think it would have been cool if she did her own makeup.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_does anyone know what brush Stephen uses to apply the powder under her eyes at the end of doing her eye makeup on the last vid?_

 
For all over- 150
For under eyes- I'm about 99% sure that it's the 225. It's the same color and shape. He's using the shaping (or is it sculpting?) powder from MAC pro.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_For all over- 150
For under eyes- I'm about 99% sure that it's the 225. It's the same color and shape. He's using the shaping (or is it sculpting?) powder from MAC pro._

 
I believe he used the Select Sheer powder because he referred to it as being a NW25 or something, so it would have had to be it.  I'm surprised for just dusting under the eyes to catch fallout, he would have used that particular one.  I like using the loose Blot powder because it doesn't deposit as much color as the Select Sheer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_EDIT: OOOPS! Sorry, hadn't watched the last video yet. I just now saw what you were actually talking about! My bad!  
They actually mentioned using the Lightsweep and Accentuate Shape Powder from Mac Pro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_does anyone know what brush Stephen uses to apply the powder under her eyes at the end of doing her eye makeup on the last vid?_

 
I don't remember at what point I saw him using it, but I do recall seeing him use a brush under the eyes that I am pretty sure was the MAC #225.  It looked a lot like it and that happens to be what I use mine for, so that's my guess.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 16, 2008)

i see that the MAC 180 brush is not available to purchase on the MAC site. can i purchase it at the store or pro store?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i see that the MAC 180 brush is not available to purchase on the MAC site. can i purchase it at the store or pro store?_

 
If they still have it.  It was recently discontinued.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_If they still have it.  It was recently discontinued._

 
thanks. i remember seeing it at MAC when I was there to use the Family and Friends coupon. i wish i had bought it. i'm gonna head to all the MAC counters and stores tomorrow to see if they have it.

edit 8/17: I went to the MAC store today and they have 1 left of the 180 brush in the front of the store. I'm not sure if they have any more in back. can anyone tell me if i can use this brush to apply MUFE Mat Velvet +?


----------



## Sandybelle (Aug 18, 2008)

Wooow Thanks a lot for posting that


----------



## user79 (Aug 19, 2008)

I dunno about applying liquid foundation with a 180? It seems really wasteful because the brush is dense and made of natural bristles which isn't always ideal for liquid foundation, also the brush is not so soft. I tried it out at a store when it was still in stock and I thought it was kind of scratchy on my face, that's why I bought the 182 which I love. 

I hope people aren't just rushing out to buy this brush because Kim K used it in this video, I'd def try before you buy, if at all possible. It might not be right for everyone...


----------



## TDoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I dunno about applying liquid foundation with a 180? It seems really wasteful because the brush is dense and made of natural bristles which isn't always ideal for liquid foundation, also the brush is not so soft. I tried it out at a store when it was still in stock and I thought it was kind of scratchy on my face, that's why I bought the 182 which I love. 

I hope people aren't just rushing out to buy this brush because Kim K used it in this video, I'd def try before you buy, if at all possible. It might not be right for everyone..._

 
I've used mine a lot for liquid foundation and I love it.  It's not scratchy either...mine is actually "velvety"...lol, sorry thats the only word I can think of. It really makes foundation look airbrushed.  I used it in my last purple FOTD.  I was thinking that the foundation would get in the brush too, but it really doesn't...it's light colored, so you can see where the foundation is which makes it so much easier to clean.  I like it better than my 109 for foundation, which is dense as well, just smaller and softer.   The foundation actually gets deeper inside the 109, thats why I like this one better..  The way this brush is so dense and stiff (but not scratchy) really helps your makeup look well-blended and I use just as much product with my 187, so you definitely don't waste any product with this one.

I would actually think that it would be just the opposite with the 182, as I find it better to apply powder and natural MSF foundation.  I would have never used it for liquid because it's actually more dense than the 180, but just made of softer bristles.  But whatever, everyone finds different uses for everything that works the best for them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not just Kim that does this. Her makeup artist was not by any means doing something ground breaking when he busted out this brush with liquid foundation...lol.  When these were first out, a MA suggested the same use to me.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 19, 2008)

I just bought two 180 brushes from my local store today! YAY...she said that alot of people have been buying multiples of it :/ [damn ebayers]


----------



## WhippedCrm (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I dunno about applying liquid foundation with a 180? It seems really wasteful because the brush is dense and made of natural bristles which isn't always ideal for liquid foundation, also the brush is not so soft. I tried it out at a store when it was still in stock and I thought it was kind of scratchy on my face, that's why I bought the 182 which I love. 

I hope people aren't just rushing out to buy this brush because Kim K used it in this video, I'd def try before you buy, if at all possible. It might not be right for everyone..._

 
i saw another video of stephen doing kim's makeup with the 180 and in that video first he applied the foundation to her face with what looked like a 191 and then he used the 180 to buff..i like that method alot bc i too was worried about wasting foundation


----------



## TDoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_i saw another video of stephen doing kim's makeup with the 180 and in that video first he applied the foundation to her face with what looked like a 191 and then he used the 180 to buff..i like that method alot bc i too was worried about wasting foundation_

 
That sounds like a good idea! I never apply the foundation directly to the brush. Just so that it never has the chance to mush into the brush...yuck.  I either put it on the back of my hand and swirl the brush onto it, or I'll smooth some on my face first with my fingers and buff it in with the 180.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 19, 2008)

First of all, i bought the 180 brush when it first came out and lost it in one of my trips to vegas. Anyhoo, i forgot about it until now. Oh my,  i am so FMD!!!! so after calling different places for the last 2 weeks and finally finding a place where they had 2, i got jacked. I live way too far from that place and so i told my sister inlaw if she could drive there (15 min. drive) and get it for me. Which she did. Two hrs later she calls me saying that she got the 2 and that one of her close friends told her that it was the best brush ever. She decide to  keep one. At that moment i was happy to know that i had one.  Minutes later she calls and says that her friend kept the second one, WTF!!! Earlier that day she had no clue of which brush i was talking about, she even critize me for that. Then she keeps both. I feel so angry, because i was the one calling places and making sure that they would hold it for me, and here i am with nothing. She said that if she hadn't gone to get it i would still have nothing, so i said no because i was going to pay for the shipping and have them send it to me, but my husband figure it was easier for her to get instead.  So now what? There's nothing that i could do now. My husband says to let it go, but how can I.  Everything that she knows about makeup is because of me. Every time there's an event I'm the one that does her makeup, and this is how i get paid.  So, if any of you get to be lucky and finds one, let me know.


Ok, so not exactly vegas but Arizona. My official vegas trip was 2 wknds ago? not sure.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

dude, that's f'd up for real....hopefully you'll find another real soon..

I'm just wondering if there is a dupe for this wonderful brush....LMK


----------



## TDoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I never put her on a pedestal and therefore may not be as surprised as I should be when she reveals how human she is.  

If she never had the benefit of hours of hair, makeup, and her sex tape...we probably would have not noticed her.

Anyways, she is a gorgeous lady in her own right. No products will ever make me look or feel like her and I am ok with that. 

I think it would have been cool if she did her own makeup._

 
I don't necessarily think anyone is putting her on a pedestal... It would be the same with _any _celebrity.  It's just that with these people, you never really see the "real" side of them or see them doing things like that in general.  

I'm of course speaking for myself, but I'm not enjoying these videos (or anyone elses videos on here) because I want to actually "feel like her" or them.  It's no different than watching someone else's videos or tutorials on here and buying a product or picking up a few tips and techniques from them because you loved the way it worked or looked on them. Or buying an eye shadow because a MA was wearing it and you loved it.  It's the same thing.  

I just think it was nice of her to do that because she didn't have to.  It really didn't benefit her in any way, other than bringing people to her website...lol.  But it's pretty popular already.  

That said, I hope she keeps posting more!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it just me or does he look and sound like "Super Terry" from Reno! 911??

Except not as fun....kind of like watching paint dry.  When I put makeup on, I get really animated and excited, and there's not even a camera on me.  But jeez man, perk up a little.  You make the makeup sound like a fucking chore!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_First of all, i bought the 180 brush when it first came out and lost it in one of my trips to vegas. Anyhoo, i forgot about it until now. Oh my, i am so FMD!!!! so after calling different places for the last 2 weeks and finally finding a place where they had 2, i got jacked. I live way too far from that place and so i told my sister inlaw if she could drive there (15 min. drive) and get it for me. Which she did. Two hrs later she calls me saying that she got the 2 and that one of her close friends told her that it was the best brush ever. She decide to keep one. At that moment i was happy to know that i had one. Minutes later she calls and says that her friend kept the second one, WTF!!! Earlier that day she had no clue of which brush i was talking about, she even critize me for that. Then she keeps both. I feel so angry, because i was the one calling places and making sure that they would hold it for me, and here i am with nothing. She said that if she hadn't gone to get it i would still have nothing, so i said no because i was going to pay for the shipping and have them send it to me, but my husband figure it was easier for her to get instead. So now what? There's nothing that i could do now. My husband says to let it go, but how can I. Everything that she knows about makeup is because of me. Every time there's an event I'm the one that does her makeup, and this is how i get paid. So, if any of you get to be lucky and finds one, let me know.


Ok, so not exactly vegas but Arizona. My official vegas trip was 2 wknds ago? not sure._

 

this is your sister in law?? what A BEYOTCH!!! did she sell them on ebay or something or is she that dense that she let her friend take them or lost them? Im sorry, but thats F'd up...my store still has a couple so PM me and ill try my best to set you up with one. Are you able to do a charge send through a store?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Is it just me or does he look and sound like "Super Terry" from Reno! 911??
_

 
LOL!! SUPER TERRY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my god...THATS why he sounded familiar...and looked familiar!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_dude, that's f'd up for real....hopefully you'll find another real soon..

I'm just wondering if there is a dupe for this wonderful brush....LMK_

 
See post #83 on here.  MAC_Whore talks about a good dupe there.


----------



## zapphire (Aug 20, 2008)

Why in the world would people pay so much for the 180 brush. All I did was call my MAC counter and asked............ they still have 7 pieces left for regular price


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_See post #83 on here. MAC_Whore talks about a good dupe there._

 
Thank you ma'am...and MAC_Whore....i found quite a few goodies on ebay, these shall be mine!!!!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The look is nice. But that MUA's kit looks realllly grubby. The CD, the eyeshadow palette, the brushes...ew._

 
I thougth of the same thing too. I was expecting something more...proffesional? But, im still happy to see this videos. After all like TDoll said, she didnt have to and yet she did.  She's just gorgeous, regardless


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zapphire* 

 
_Why in the world would people pay so much for the 180 brush. All I did was call my MAC counter and asked............ they still have 7 pieces left for regular price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they can definitely still be found.  People just get excited and pay those outrageous prices, or they aren't near a store that has one.  I already have one, but couldn't someone take advantage of MAC's Gone but not forgotten program?  If I understand it correctly, you can call customer service and they'll search stores all over the US for any LE item you want and ship it to you. (If I'm wrong, please correct me) For some reason I'm thinking that's how it works.  So someone could definitely do that if they really wanted it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 20, 2008)

So is the 183 a lot softer and less dense than the 180?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I don't necessarily think anyone is putting her on a pedestal... It would be the same with any celebrity.  It's just that with these people, you never really see the "real" side of them or see them doing things like that in general.  

I'm of course speaking for myself, but I'm not enjoying these videos (or anyone elses videos on here) because I want to actually "feel like her" or them.  It's no different than watching someone else's videos or tutorials on here and buying a product or picking up a few tips and techniques from them because you loved the way it worked or looked on them. Or buying an eye shadow because a MA was wearing it and you loved it.  It's the same thing.  

I just think it was nice of her to do that because she didn't have to.  It really didn't benefit her in any way, other than bringing people to her website...lol.  But it's pretty popular already.  

That said, I hope she keeps posting more!_

 
Very well said.  Thank you.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Yeah, they can definitely still be found. People just get excited and pay those outrageous prices, or they aren't near a store that has one. I already have one, but couldn't someone take advantage of MAC's Gone but not forgotten program? If I understand it correctly, you can call customer service and they'll search stores all over the US for any LE item you want and ship it to you. (If I'm wrong, please correct me) For some reason I'm thinking that's how it works. So someone could definitely do that if they really wanted it._

 

IMO the gone but forgotten program is not reliable. They dont guarantee anything and take 4+ weeks to search when their are PLENTY of CCO's that have the items. I was looking for MSF's and I even told them which CCO's had them and they got back to me saying they couldnt find any..UM OK.
I think bc of this many people resort to ebay, also alot of people I know do not add banking info or CC info to paypal [for whatever reason] and would rather buy items from online using their paypal balance rather then paying "our of pocket" if that makes sense. I do that, I have paid $50 more for a brand new louis vuitton bag on ebay vs, paying for it from eluxury or an LV store because I wanted to  use the $$ from my paypal rather then pay for the bag "out of pocket", I guess it just seems more bearable [spending more on an item] when I sold stuff and never paid out of pocket for whatever it is im buying....or maybe not LOL


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a side note that the German MAC site seems to still have the 180 brush


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Just a side note that the German MAC site seems to still have the 180 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?? Off to take a look...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow... should I buy it?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So expensive...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

No, it is already sold out... Not available any more. Why don't they take it off??


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_IMO the gone but forgotten program is not reliable. They dont guarantee anything and take 4+ weeks to search when their are PLENTY of CCO's that have the items. I was looking for MSF's and I even told them which CCO's had them and they got back to me saying they couldnt find any..UM OK.
I think bc of this many people resort to ebay, also alot of people I know do not add banking info or CC info to paypal [for whatever reason] and would rather buy items from online using their paypal balance rather then paying "our of pocket" if that makes sense. I do that, I have paid $50 more for a brand new louis vuitton bag on ebay vs, paying for it from eluxury or an LV store because I wanted to  use the $$ from my paypal rather then pay for the bag "out of pocket", I guess it just seems more bearable [spending more on an item] when I sold stuff and never paid out of pocket for whatever it is im buying....or maybe not LOL_

 
Yeah I agree.  CCO's are awesome!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What is a CCO?


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_What is a CCO?_

 
Cosmetic Company Outlet... Basically, discontinued items or overflow stock from cosmetic companies go there to be sold with discounts


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 21, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f190/general-faq...cco-ccs-27886/

There's info about CCO's


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_Cosmetic Company Outlet... Basically, discontinued items or overflow stock from cosmetic companies go there to be sold with discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! Thanks.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The look is nice. But that MUA's kit looks realllly grubby. The CD, the eyeshadow palette, the brushes...ew._

 
Mmm yea I thought that too. When I saw the eye shadow palette I was kind of like eww. Looks like you could get an infection. Wouldn't want that stuff on my eyes. And he was like wiping stuff off on his arms and hands too. Blech.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 22, 2008)

kim k's makeup artist is also cheetah girls Adrienne Bailon's makeup artist. he also uses the 180 on Adrienne. you can see that video on extratv.com under Health & Beauty.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 22, 2008)

arent they re-promoting the 180?


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2008)

I got the 180 at the Leesburg, VA cco. I might have gotten the last one, the lady was looking for a long time, and the container was all bent up. She asked me if I was OK with that (I was, of course, fine with it, it's not a big deal at all) so there may be more there.

Anyways, check your CCO's, girls!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, you can use Carbon to set a black eyeliner if you have problems with the stayig power of the eyeliner. I tried this (but it wasn't carbon, it was a matte black from NYX) with my Prestige l/l as I always have problems with that one staying. It's similar to setting foundation. This worked really well for me.


----------



## anguria (Aug 24, 2008)

After watching the video, i swapped away my #180. I know i'm weird LOL. Cause i realized that i never use it and probably won't. Its a little scratchy for me too so i prefer the #182


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 24, 2008)

I found the 180 at Scarborough Town Centre if anyone is still looking for it.  They have several.  Ask for Alexia, she's super nice, tell her Rose sent you.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

what kind of lashes does he use on her on that last video??? they're GORGEOUS


----------



## user68 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_So is the 183 a lot softer and less dense than the 180?_

 
I was wondering how they compare too.  I love my 183 and it's super soft but it looses it's density because after drying the bristles stretch out too far and become seperated. Is 180 the same? And is it goat hair too?


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Furrinalia* 

 
_I was wondering how they compare too. I love my 183 and it's super soft but it looses it's density because after drying the bristles stretch out too far and become seperated. Is 180 the same? And is it goat hair too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Reader Question: MAC 180 Brush vs. MAC 183 brush



*


*Q: Hi! I think you're gorgeous... I have a question, I saw you using 180 to apply mineral makeup, but you also have 183? Which one is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please do compare!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!

Brankica*
__________________________________________________  _______________________________

A: Awww thank you Brankica! You're very sweet! I actually do not have the 183 brush, I just have the 180 brush, however I have played with the 183 brush in store. I personally LOVE my 180 brush simply because I love the contoured grooves in the handle allowing my small hands to just wrap around it for better control as well as allowing me to build my desired coverage of my mineral makeup. The 183 brush is a bit stubbier in the handle which is great for traveling or to keep in your purse/makeup bag, however I personally had trouble gripping it comfortably. The bristles on the 183 brush is white as snow so if you don't really care about it getting dingy after awhile even if you maintain cleaning it, then go for it, but they are both awesome brushes, however I remain loyal to my 180 brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Posted by Vanessa nessasarymakeup


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know what shade of MUFE HD foundation she is wearing here?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Kim has started a new series of makeup tutorials.  This time she features Mario Dedivanovic who did her makeup for Las Vegas magazine.  Here is the first video.  Check it out:

Kim Kardashian Official Website - Makeup with Mario, part 1


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Furrinalia* 

 
_I was wondering how they compare too.  I love my 183 and it's super soft but it looses it's density because after drying the bristles stretch out too far and become seperated. Is 180 the same? And is it goat hair too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought the 180 recently so I can finally answer this now! lol 

183 is softer than the 180. But that is b/c the 180 is more dense. The bristles are supposed to loosen up (not separate) after a few uses. I would recommend the 180 for foundation or powder or even blush! It works for everything. I was never really fond of the 187 but I can't live w/o my 180 and 183.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Kim has started a new series of makeup tutorials. This time she features Mario Dedivanovic who did her makeup for Las Vegas magazine. Here is the first video. Check it out:

Kim Kardashian Official Website - Makeup with Mario, part 1_

 
yay thanks for the post!!


----------



## Distinque (Feb 24, 2009)

If my 180 isn't in use I place it back in the plastic holder that it came in so it still maintains its shape


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 24, 2009)

I just watched these for the first time.

"Shimmer is not supposed to be use on the brow bone" >.> wat?
I hate silly rules like that >[


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 25, 2009)

i am pretty sure the mac store in the christiana mall in delaware still has the 180 brush.  i was in de for work last week and i think i saw it.  I own one already, so i didnt really think anything of it til way later! i should cp'ed some for you girls!


----------



## GlossyLips (Mar 3, 2009)

I actually agree with him on the highlighter tip.  One of the things that keeps KimK's otherwise heavy eyemakeup from looking like Playboyish is that he skips the brow bone. Times change and techniques that were used 20 years ago used now may looked dated, it's the same thing with now.
I don't notice highlighting the brow bone as consistently in HE magazine editorials or ad campaigns as opposed to a few years ago when it was the rule. I think using a soft/faint shimmer is fine, preferably I skip it or use a matte slightly lighter than my skin color.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

I decided to put all her makeup tuts in this post in case you guys want to watch them all:

Stephen Moleski part 1
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski part 2
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski part 3
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski part 4
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski for E!
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Mario Dedivanovic
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## Tahti (Apr 26, 2009)

Hurray, he used some of my favourite MAC shades! ;D
I don't get the 'shimmer looks sh*t on browbone, omg' comment though. Wtf? I think my eyemakeup always looks totally unfinished if I don't put a bit of highlight under my brow arch... doesn't even need to be shimmer, I usually use Gesso. It totally opens my eyes up!


----------

